# BYU fans and humble pie



## coyoteslayer

BYU fans I want to let you all know that I was cheering for BYU the whole time. I put ice cream on my humble hot pie and it was very good, but I think I ate to much humble pie and I'm going to get a sign that says "wide load" and stick it on the back of my wheelchair for a few days :lol: :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

So you really are a BYU fan, over Utah?


----------



## trouthunter1




----------



## Huge29

I am so amazed at how Ute fans can't just be happy that they are 8-0! Shouldn't you be talking about the Utes? Seriously, does the Y really have that much control over all of your thoughts that you can't just be happy for your own team? The image says it all; I am just amazed how for such a large % of Ute fans the perfect season would not be to give the Y its only loss for the year, but rather that the Y be 0-11 and even if the Utes were 1-10 they would all be happier than a win over a 10-0 Y; at some point does not logic take over a small % of the hate? With all of the Y haters, if there were another D1 University that started up in SLC how would you all choose who to be fans of?


----------



## bowhunter3

Huge29 said:


> I am so amazed at how Ute fans can't just be happy that they are 8-0! Shouldn't you be talking about the Utes? Seriously, does the Y really have that much control over all of your thoughts that you can't just be happy for your own team? The image says it all; I am just amazed how for such a large % of Ute fans the perfect season would not be to give the Y its only loss for the year, but rather that the Y be 0-11 and even if the Utes were 1-10 they would all be happier than a win over a 10-0 Y; at some point does not logic take over a small % of the hate? With all of the Y haters, if there were another D1 University that started up in SLC how would you all choose who to be fans of?


I love these comments, most Y fans would be doing the same thing and you know it. The difference is we don't have a huge fan base of Moms and Grandmas that like us for our religion. Get off of it, and hope your team can bounce back so our conference doesn't look as bad.


----------



## proutdoors

bowhunter3 said:


> I love these comments, most Y fans would be doing the same thing and you know it. The difference is we don't have a huge fan base of Moms and Grandmas that like us for our religion. Get off of it, and hope your team can bounce back so our conference doesn't look as bad.


What a load! Most of the utefans I know are utefans more because of their dislike/hatred of Mormons than anything else. :roll:


----------



## orvis1

bowhunter3 said:


> I love these comments, most Y fans would be doing the same thing and you know it. The difference is we don't have a huge fan base of Moms and Grandmas that like us for our religion. Get off of it, and hope your team can bounce back so our conference doesn't look as bad.


Lets hope BYU runs the table so if the Utes can get buy them it will count as a "quality win". If the utes play TCU/BYU like the played CSU they have an excellent shot at running the table! GO UTES!


----------



## FROGGER

proutdoors said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love these comments, most Y fans would be doing the same thing and you know it. The difference is we don't have a huge fan base of Moms and Grandmas that like us for our religion. Get off of it, and hope your team can bounce back so our conference doesn't look as bad.
> 
> 
> 
> What a load! Most of the utefans I know are utefans more because of their dislike/hatred of Mormons than anything else. :roll:
Click to expand...

you must not know very many Ute fans then... :roll:


----------



## GaryFish

I've eaten my share of humble pie over the TCU butt whoopin my Cougs took last week. And we'll eat it all year. Which sucks.

That said, I'm really glad the utahutes put together a very complete game Saturday against CSU. Good for them. They have looked very inconsistent this year, and not played a complete game against any opponent to date. Saturday they did, and looked very good doing it. I hope they continue to move up the charts as they look to their November date with TCU. That should be a very good game to watch. 

Right now, I'm not ready to annoint any team the grand pu-bah. BYU is out of the BCS mix all together. utahutes still have to play TCU and BYU and must go undefeated to make a BCS game and if they do win out, they deserve it. TCU is in an interesting position because if they win out, I honestly think they can make a BCS game with 1 loss, being that loss is to Oklahoma at Norman. Neither BYU or utahutes can make it with one loss because of the softness of their scheduling. If TCU wins out, I believe they will leapfrog Boise State in the standings and can land the BCS game. For the conference, I hope one of the teams makes it - and much as I hate saying this, even if that team is the utahutes. The money is too huge to not hope it comes to the conference.


----------



## GaryFish

Add to the money thing - 
If TCU or utahutes get a BCS game, every team in the conference will get more money from that game, than the payout for any of the contracted conference bowl games (Las Vegas, Poinsettia, Armed Forces, or New Mexico Bowls). And that is sad.


----------



## bowhunter3

I repeat, TCU has only played one quality team and they lost, how are you telling us that Utah and BYU for that matter has a worse schedule than TCU. Look at it, I love how you are all jumping on the TCU bandwaggon, there schedule sucks, and they have not been impressive all year. A humiliating beat down of a good team should not count as a good loss.


----------



## bowhunter3

proutdoors said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love these comments, most Y fans would be doing the same thing and you know it. The difference is we don't have a huge fan base of Moms and Grandmas that like us for our religion. Get off of it, and hope your team can bounce back so our conference doesn't look as bad.
> 
> 
> 
> What a load! Most of the utefans I know are utefans more because of their dislike/hatred of Mormons than anything else. :roll:
Click to expand...

You have got to get over yourself :roll:


----------



## GaryFish

I'm just saying that if a team only loses one game to top 5 Oklahoma, that is more impressive than BYU or utahutes schedule. That's all. By the end of the year, TCU could have two wins over top 10 (at the time) teams. Outside the Big 12 or SEC, not many teams in the country will have that.


----------



## bowhunter3

GaryFish said:


> I'm just saying that if a team only loses one game to top 5 Oklahoma, that is more impressive than BYU or utahutes schedule. That's all. By the end of the year, TCU could have two wins over top 10 (at the time) teams. Outside the Big 12 or SEC, not many teams in the country will have that.


If they win out yes, but losing by 40 or so is not a good loss.


----------



## GaryFish

TCU lost to OU 35-10. That is the same number of points they gave to OU, that Texas did. Not that it matters. In their remaining games, they've not allowed more than 14 points and in 6 games, held opponents to 7 or less. That's pretty darn good. In their wins, their margin of victory has been 27.5 points. That is impressive - no matter how you look at it. They are blowing teams out. They have the top defense in the country. Outside the OU game, they have not played from behind. They are very good.


----------



## bowhunter3

GaryFish said:


> TCU lost to OU 35-10. That is the same number of points they gave to OU, that Texas did. Not that it matters. In their remaining games, they've not allowed more than 14 points and in 6 games, held opponents to 7 or less. That's pretty darn good. In their wins, their margin of victory has been 27.5 points. That is impressive - no matter how you look at it. They are blowing teams out. They have the top defense in the country. Outside the OU game, they have not played from behind. They are very good.


I watched the OU game and they looked bad, now as for how they have beat teams. There out of conference schedule included Stephen Austin, Stanford and SMU. Wow that is a who's who of college football. Yes they played OU, but they were never in the game with the exception of a kickoff return they were not good and did not even match up. They escaped with a win against a CSU they are not as good as they looked against BYU, I think they were better prepared and BYU is a little bit over rated. NOw, if they run the table the rest of the way I will give it to them that they should be there in the end, I don't think they will. I don't think they will beat Utah at Utah, and you never know they could lose before that game as could Utah. I still think the toughest game Utah has to play is at New Mexico.


----------



## jahan

GaryFish said:


> I'm just saying that if a team only loses one game to top 5 Oklahoma, that is more impressive than BYU or utahutes schedule. That's all. By the end of the year, TCU could have two wins over top 10 (at the time) teams. Outside the Big 12 or SEC, not many teams in the country will have that.


Gary is 100% correct. I don't think TCU can beat Utah, but we will see. BTW they sure jumped up the polls.


----------



## Nor-tah

GaryFish said:


> *I've eaten my share of humble pie over the TCU butt whoopin my Cougs took last week. And we'll eat it all year. Which sucks.
> 
> That said, I'm really glad the utahutes put together a very complete game Saturday against CSU. Good for them. They have looked very inconsistent this year, and not played a complete game against any opponent to date. Saturday they did, and looked very good doing it. I hope they continue to move up the charts as they look to their November date with TCU. That should be a very good game to watch.*
> 
> Right now, I'm not ready to annoint any team the grand pu-bah. BYU is out of the BCS mix all together. utahutes still have to play TCU and BYU and must go undefeated to make a BCS game and if they do win out, they deserve it. TCU is in an interesting position because if they win out, I honestly think they can make a BCS game with 1 loss, being that loss is to Oklahoma at Norman. Neither BYU or utahutes can make it with one loss because of the softness of their scheduling. If TCU wins out, I believe they will leapfrog Boise State in the standings and can land the BCS game. For the conference, I hope one of the teams makes it - and much as I hate saying this, even if that team is the utahutes. The money is too huge to not hope it comes to the conference.


This is why I am a BYU fan. Well said Mr. Fish. I would LOVE to see a response like this from a Ute fan but ot will not happen.


----------



## Riverrat77

TCU is pretty good... on defense. OU just has a scorching O that not even the great Texas D could shut down. Texas just happened to score a little more, thus the win. True, TCU hasn't won against any real powerhouse teams but shutting folks down like they have, regardless of who it is deserves some credit. I think BYU's secondary was a bit suspect anyway and TCU just managed to take advantage of them. That being said, I don't know that TCU's offense is really all that great. I think the game against Utah will be a good one (hopefully I can snag up a ticket for it) and it might just be a really low scoring game since both offenses aren't real super. I hesitate to give the nod to Utah just because I think either team could walk out a winner in that game. If TCU wins, I see Boise State being the BCS buster... unfortunately for TCU. I don't think BYU fans need to eat a huge piece of humble pie.... they're still good in the MWC and like Gary or somebody else pointed out, there is still a shot at the MWC title so its not like all is lost and I'm sure somebody will invite them to a bowl somewhere.


----------



## Guest

proutdoors said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love these comments, most Y fans would be doing the same thing and you know it. The difference is we don't have a huge fan base of Moms and Grandmas that like us for our religion. Get off of it, and hope your team can bounce back so our conference doesn't look as bad.
> 
> 
> 
> What a load! Most of the utefans I know are utefans more because of their dislike/hatred of Mormons than anything else. :roll:
Click to expand...

This has been my experience as well. No, it is not true of 100% of Ute fans, but from my experiences with Ute fans (and I know A LOT because I work for the U of U) this true of a large percentage as Huge states. For these people watching BYU lose to TCU was the highlight of the whole season so far. Most of them would never admit it though.


----------



## Riverrat77

WeakenedWarrior said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love these comments, most Y fans would be doing the same thing and you know it. The difference is we don't have a huge fan base of Moms and Grandmas that like us for our religion. Get off of it, and hope your team can bounce back so our conference doesn't look as bad.
> 
> 
> 
> What a load! Most of the utefans I know are utefans more because of their dislike/hatred of Mormons than anything else. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This has been my experience as well. No, it is not true of 100% of Ute fans, but from my experiences with Ute fans (and I know A LOT because I work for the U of U) this true of a large percentage as Huge states. For these people watching BYU lose to TCU was the highlight of the whole season so far. Most of them would never admit it though.
Click to expand...

I will.... -()/>-

Just kidding... I have nothing against LDS folks, I just am not a Cougar fan. (I wouldn't have hunted with the cool people I have this year if I was anti LDS)


----------



## jahan

proutdoors said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love these comments, most Y fans would be doing the same thing and you know it. The difference is we don't have a huge fan base of Moms and Grandmas that like us for our religion. Get off of it, and hope your team can bounce back so our conference doesn't look as bad.
> 
> 
> 
> What a load! Most of the utefans I know are utefans more because of their dislike/hatred of Mormons than anything else. :roll:
Click to expand...

 :lol: -BaHa!- *OOO* -/|\- -/O_- -/O_- -/O_- -oooo- Isn't over 50% of University of Utah students LDS, yeah that is what I thought. :wink: :lol: There are definitely some anti-LDS Ute fans, but not nearly as many as you make it out to be. Most of the anti-LDS people are from out of state.


----------



## proutdoors

jahan said:


> Isn't over 50% of University of Utah students LDS, yeah that is what I thought. :wink: :lol: There are definitely some anti-LDS Ute fans, but not nearly as many as you make it out to be. Most of the anti-LDS people are from out of state.


University students have nothing to do with utefans. There are a lot of utefans that didn't pass third grade, let alone attend the U. Then there are folks like me that are Utah alum that are NOT utefans. Pay attention to the signs/comments made during the U/Y game next month, then tell me that a LARGE percentage of utefans spew little about the utes and a lot about the Mormons. One of the most loyal BYU fans on this site is treetard, and he isn't Mormon, as is the case for MANY BYU fans. I don't cheer for BYU because they are a Mormon school, I do so in spite of that fact. utefan doesn't even fill the stadium unless it is a game against BYU, so are they really 'fans' or just people looking for an excuse to cheer against the Mormons? My opinion is based on 20 years of observation since attending school on the hill, take it as you like.


----------



## jahan

proutdoors said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't over 50% of University of Utah students LDS, yeah that is what I thought. :wink: :lol: There are definitely some anti-LDS Ute fans, but not nearly as many as you make it out to be. Most of the anti-LDS people are from out of state.
> 
> 
> 
> University students have nothing to do with utefans. There are a lot of utefans that didn't pass third grade, let alone attend the U. Then there are folks like me that are Utah alum that are NOT utefans. Pay attention to the signs/comments made during the U/Y game next month, then tell me that a LARGE percentage of utefans spew little about the utes and a lot about the Mormons. One of the most loyal BYU fans on this site is treetard, and he isn't Mormon, as is the case for MANY BYU fans. I don't cheer for BYU because they are a Mormon school, I do so in spite of that fact. utefan doesn't even fill the stadium unless it is a game against BYU, so are they really 'fans' or just people looking for an excuse to cheer against the Mormons? My opinion is based on 20 years of observation since attending school on the hill, take it as you like.
Click to expand...

I get what you are saying now, I guess I was lumping Ute fans with Utah students, my bad. It may also be that those are the ones that are just the most vocal? :? There are these types of annoying fans every where, you just can't get away from them. :lol:


----------



## HOGAN

Including Y fans. What other school would have undefeated T shirts printed up while the season is barley half over, just one of the reasons I dislike the Y.


----------



## GaryFish

I didn't see any undefeated shirts. I see plenty of "quest for perfection" shirts. Kind of splitting hairs, I know. But each year the team has a theme - two years ago it was "Band of Brothers". Last year was "Fully Invested." This year is "Quest for Perfection." It is introduced in spring practices and carried throughout the year. This year in particular, I think it took some major jumbo coconuts to put that out to the public. The team has the goal of always working towards perfection. A good goal. I think that every team should have the goal of winning every single game. By making it public, it put it all out there - making it very easy to throw stones and tear at it. And when they lost, they knew they would take crap over it. You have to respect them for putting it out there though. 

On another note - I think a quest for perfection in whatever our charge is a worthy goal, and by all realistic counts, is not attainable. But it is a charge given by Jesus in the book of Matthew - "Be ye therefore perfect" he said. He said it knowing full well we never could, but that doesn't mean we don't try. I want to be a perfect father, husband, employee, manager, and hopefully I strive every day to improve something in my life to move me closer to that goal. 

Sure, the Cougs got their tails handed to them. It showed them they are not perfect. But the quest is not over. It is never over. Even if they had beat TCU, it would not be over. Individually, each player and coach has something they can improve. And collectively - they have some things they can improve. 

I just am not sure how a team laying out the goal to do what they do, and do it perfectly, is a bad thing. A quest for perfection is not arrogant. A claim of reaching perfection is.


----------



## proutdoors

GaryFish said:


> I just am not sure how a team laying out the goal to do what they do, and do it perfectly, is a bad thing. A quest for perfection is not arrogant. A claim of reaching perfection is.


I can see why HOGAN dislikes such. :roll:


----------



## HOGAN

If they would of reached an undefeated season, those T shirts would be followed by something more. And the Y fans that wore them would have wore them as if they were perfect and had reached perfection, not still trying to reach perfection and not "trying to become a better person attitude" as you speak of.


----------



## GaryFish

Had the team gone undfeated, it would mean they had a perfect win-loss record. Not a perfect team.

The thing I see with Coach Mendenhall is that he works very hard at building solid personal attributes, and uses football to do it. The themes he chooses each work on different aspects of that. Unity. Commitment. Striving to become better. Since he rolled out "The Quest" last spring, that has been his constant messege. He really explained it exceptionally well in the interview he did on the Jim Rome Show. 
Here is a link to listen to the 15 minute interview - it was done right after the UCLA game.
http://www.byucougars.com/Filing.jsp?ID=11130
Winning football games is great. And part of the deal. But it isn't THE deal. Which is EXACTLY why I am a huge Bronco Mendenhall fan.


----------



## proutdoors

HOGAN said:


> If they would of reached an undefeated season, those T shirts would be followed by something more. And the Y fans that wore them would have wore them as if they were perfect and had reached perfection, not still trying to reach perfection and not "trying to become a better person attitude" as you speak of.


You're right Joey, it would be much better to have a coach that calls on onside kick when up by 40 in the second half. :roll: Much classier, I can see your point. :?


----------



## GaryFish

Very compelling. I'm listening to the Jim Rome-Bronco Mendenhall interview again. He talks specifically about the team getting to the point of thinking they are better than others (ranked 8) and how that would be an opportunity to be humbled (TCU 32-7). Interesting. It is interesting to hear what Mendenhall had to say right after the best game his team has played in four years, but to hear it a few days after a serious butt-whoopin'.


----------



## proutdoors

Like/hate BYU, I can't figure out how anyone that is a football fan can dislike Bronco.


----------



## Riverrat77

proutdoors said:


> Like/hate BYU, I can't figure out how anyone that is a football fan can dislike Bronco.


Yep... I actually saw an interview with him on TV. He's a very "real" guy it seems like... I was impressed with his attitude following the game. Thats awesome that he puts such a good spin on it and realizes there are just some things to work on and takes that approach. I'd say thats going to affect the players in a very positive way.... sounds like the kind of coach it would be a pleasure to shed blood, sweat and tears for. -Ov-


----------



## GaryFish

On that note, I am a HUGE fan of college football. So last week, after I got over my emotional distraughtness of watching my team getting smeared, I went back on the TiVo and watched the game again. This time trying to be a college football fan, not a BYU fan. It was VERY impressive to see how TCU had game planned and executed that plan to make BYU look incredibly foolish. As a college football fan, I found TCU's performance against BYU as something quite impressive.


----------



## jahan

Riverrat77 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like/hate BYU, I can't figure out how anyone that is a football fan can dislike Bronco.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep... I actually saw an interview with him on TV. He's a very "real" guy it seems like... I was impressed with his attitude following the game. Thats awesome that he puts such a good spin on it and realizes there are just some things to work on and takes that approach. I'd say thats going to affect the players in a very positive way.... sounds like the kind of coach it would be a pleasure to shed blood, sweat and tears for. -Ov-
Click to expand...

I would have to agree with R77 here. The only thing I am mad at him for is he took our last hope at USU, Riley Peterson, while he was out on his mission. :evil: :wink: :lol:


----------



## proutdoors

jahan said:


> The only thing I am mad at him for is he took our last hope at USU, Riley Peterson, while he was out on his mission. :evil: :wink: :lol:


**** Mormons! :twisted:


----------



## Guns and Flies

HOGAN said:


> If they would of reached an undefeated season, those T shirts would be followed by something more. And the Y fans that wore them would have wore them as if they were perfect and had reached perfection, not still trying to reach perfection and not "trying to become a better person attitude" as you speak of.


Hogan, LIGHTEN UP    :wink:


----------



## bowhunter3

proutdoors said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I am mad at him for is he took our last hope at USU, Riley Peterson, while he was out on his mission. :evil: :wink: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> **** Mormons! :twisted:
Click to expand...

Dude you got to get over this Mormon issue you have. Most people on here are Mormons. Not everyone hates the religion get over it. And I promise you that is not why Utah fans hate BYU, most Utah fans are Mormons as well.


----------



## proutdoors

bowhunter3 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jahan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I am mad at him for is he took our last hope at USU, Riley Peterson, while he was out on his mission. :evil: :wink: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> **** Mormons! :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude you got to get over this Mormon issue you have. Most people on here are Mormons. Not everyone hates the religion get over it. And I promise you that is not why Utah fans hate BYU, most Utah fans are Mormons as well.
Click to expand...

I realize the water out there is toxic, by dang. :? jahan made reference to Riley Peterson being recruited on his mission, so I was making light of it. As you say to me, GET OVER YOURSELF, and lighten up tough guy. I was having fun WITH jahan, nothing more/less. I highly doubt he has issue with my last post. :roll:


----------



## HOGAN

Ya you hick! Get over yourself! You are just POed because you and fatbass' avatar will look funny for a month or so. :twisted:


----------



## proutdoors

HOGAN said:


> Ya you hick! Get over yourself! You are just POed because you and fatbass' avatar will look funny for a month or so. :twisted:


You're giving me your avatar? Now I am "PO'ed". -_O-


----------



## jahan

I actually thought Pro's post was funny, I knew he was just trying to razz me. Utah is still going to beat BYU and I feel bad for Pro, I don't know how much more he can take with all of his teams losing....cough.....Dodgers...cough...cough... :wink: :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## proutdoors

jahan said:


> I actually thought Pro's post was funny, I knew he was just trying to razz me. Utah is still going to beat BYU and I feel bad for Pro, I don't know how much more he can take with all of his teams losing....cough.....Dodgers...cough...cough... :wink: :mrgreen: :lol:


Don't forget the Niners! :evil: Why you got to hurt?


----------



## Guns and Flies

jahan said:


> I actually thought Pro's post was funny, I knew he was just trying to razz me. Utah is still going to beat BYU and I feel bad for Pro, I don't know how much more he can take with all of his teams losing....cough.....Dodgers...cough...cough... :wink: :mrgreen: :lol:


I had an even 'BETTER' week as a Red Sox, BYU, and Broncos fan


----------



## HOGAN

Utah will not only beat BYU but they will win by double digits. Like I said before the season started UTAH is much better than byu.


----------



## proutdoors

HOGAN said:


> Utah will not only beat BYU but they will win by double digits. Like I said before the season started UTAH is much better than byu.


You keep thinking that. :roll: You may want to put the peyote pipe down now. :mrgreen:


----------



## bowhunter3

Dude you got to get over this Mormon issue you have. Most people on here are Mormons. Not everyone hates the religion get over it. And I promise you that is not why Utah fans hate BYU, most Utah fans are Mormons as well.[/quote]I realize the water out there is toxic, by dang. :? jahan made reference to Riley Peterson being recruited on his mission, so I was making light of it. As you say to me, GET OVER YOURSELF, and lighten up tough guy. I was having fun WITH jahan, nothing more/less. I highly doubt he has issue with my last post. :roll:[/quote]

Every argument you make about this subject is about Mormon haters. Get sick of that excuse you come up with. And it is a good thing I don't drink much water out here :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors

bowhunter3 said:


> Every argument you make about this subject is about Mormon haters. Get sick of that excuse you come up with. And it is a good thing I don't drink much water out here :mrgreen:


Not true, I state all the time about utefan being the best darn burger flippers out there. You all are great with genealogy as well since your family tree has only one branch. Since you don't drink much water, one thing you have going for you, it must be all the oil/gas fumes clouding your noggin. *\-\*

I went to the U for 4 years, I think I have a pretty good handle on the mindset of a good portion of utefans. I also have worked with many that OPENLY admitted why they hate BYU. If you think bigotry against Mormons isn't real among a large chunk of utefans you are living in a state of bliss. What's next, you going to try and tell me Rocky Anderson doesn't despise Mormons either? :?


----------



## HighNDry

I knew BYU would lose to TCU after listening to the pre-game show with Mendenhall. The interviewer asked him if they were ready for the game and if they had looked forward to it as much as TCU did. He said that they look at it as if it was any other game...come on coach! get some enthusiasm! Show a little emotion. Get the players pumped up. It's okay. It's not against the religion to motivate yourself and get some blood pumping! Drop the Tongan dance and show the team some old Vince Lombardi motivation clips before a game.

It's nice to put football in perspective coach...but part of football is getting motivated and hitting someone and being a little creative. 

Utah and TCU are fast and have some creativity. I see BYU losing to Utah, Air Force and UNLV unless they get some enthusiasm and creativity. The win doesn't always go to the team with the biggest O line!

A team will follow the personality of the coach. Lavell may have been calm but his assistant coaches got the players motivated. Mendenhall better get some assistance that can do the same if he's going to try to imitate the calm Edwards.


----------



## bowhunter3

proutdoors said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every argument you make about this subject is about Mormon haters. Get sick of that excuse you come up with. And it is a good thing I don't drink much water out here :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> Not true, I state all the time about utefan being the best darn burger flippers out there. You all are great with genealogy as well since your family tree has only one branch. Since you don't drink much water, one thing you have going for you, it must be all the oil/gas fumes clouding your noggin. *\-\*
> 
> I went to the U for 4 years, I think I have a pretty good handle on the mindset of a good portion of utefans. *I also have worked with many that OPENLY admitted why they hate BYU. If you think bigotry against Mormons isn't real among a large chunk of utefans you are living in a state of bliss.* What's next, you going to try and tell me Rocky Anderson doesn't despise Mormons either? :?
Click to expand...

Every Ute fan I know is Mormon, my dad is a huge fan and is a second counselor. Most Ute fans hate BYU because 1. the rivalry and 2. BYU fans. NOt the Mormon church. I love how you try to lump people together, and stereotype people. Just like a Y fan :roll:


----------



## bowhunter3

hypocrisy at its best as well. Got to love it


----------



## proutdoors

bowhunter3 said:


> hypocrisy at its best as well. Got to love it


Indeed! As this guy from Vernal has said to me a few times, "get over yourself". :rotfl: *\-\*

Go utefan, your love of Mormons is well documented by the signs you hold at the games, anyone who says ANY of you are anti-Mormon are hypocrites. How's that? *OOO*


----------



## bowhunter3

your knowledge of everything is fascinating.


----------



## proutdoors

bowhunter3 said:


> your knowledge of everything is fascinating.


 -*|*-

Hey....you're fries are burning, get back to work. *(u)*


----------



## Riverrat77

I don't HATE anyone.... but I do have an extreme dislike for the Y. I can't explain it... just like I can't explain my dislike for the Jazz. I would guess it comes from my habit of wanting to go "against the flow". Just a personality flaw I guess.... *-HELP!-* It does make for some spirited discussions with the local fans though. :lol: I've hunted with and was married into a family of Y fans and have hunted with members here that are Y fans... GREAT FOLKS!! Our taste in sports teams wasn't the same but most of the Y fans I've actually spent time with made that time well spent. Same for U fans... I think the emotion just runs strong on game days more than anything and of course the rivalry keeps it heated in the meantime.


----------



## HOGAN

Good post Riley. I am the same. I do not hate the Y or it's fans, but I cheer for anyone that is playing them. Funny thing.


----------



## proutdoors

HOGAN said:


> Good post Riley. I am the same. * I do not hate the Y* or it's fans, but I cheer for anyone that is playing them. Funny thing.


Right........... :roll: That is the funniest thing you have ever posted Hogie. Thanks for the laugh! -_O-


----------



## bowhunter3

proutdoors said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> your knowledge of everything is fascinating.
> 
> 
> 
> -*|*-
> 
> Hey....*you're fries are burning, get back to work.* *(u)*
Click to expand...

the funny thing is you graduated from the U, so since you are making a joke about this, are you up to manager level yet or you still washing tables?


----------



## GaryFish

> The only thing I am mad at him for is he took our last hope at USU, Riley Peterson, while he was out on his mission.


Isn't it Riley Nelson we stole? Not Riley Peterson?


----------



## coyoteslayer

This holy war is going to be great in November right after my birthday


----------



## HOGAN

You "stole" is that not against "the code". :roll:  :lol: 8)


----------



## proutdoors

I have made it all the way to lead dishwasher in 16 years! Hell yeah, I am all that! *(())*


----------



## coyoteslayer

> I have made it all the way to lead dishwasher in 16 years! Hell yeah, I am all that!


That's a *qwest* of perfection right there.


----------



## GaryFish

> You "stole" is that not against "the code".


We prefer to refer to it as "Creative recruiting at the highest level of execution and recruiting mastery."


----------



## bowhunter3

proutdoors said:


> I have made it all the way to lead dishwasher in 16 years! Hell yeah, I am all that! *(())*


 :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors

coyoteslayer said:


> I have made it all the way to lead dishwasher in 16 years! Hell yeah, I am all that!
> 
> 
> 
> That's a *qwest* of perfection right there.
Click to expand...

It's a "qwest" *for* perfection. :roll: Get it right utefan! -oOo-


----------



## jahan

GaryFish said:


> The only thing I am mad at him for is he took our last hope at USU, Riley Peterson, while he was out on his mission.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it Riley Nelson we stole? Not Riley Peterson?
Click to expand...

shhhhhhhhh! :mrgreen:  _(O)_


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

BYU is full of mormons????? Why didn't anyone tell me this before? Now I hate them even more than ever. :x


----------



## proutdoors

fixed blade said:


> BYU is full of mormons????? Why didn't anyone tell me this before? Now I hate them even more than ever. :x


DAHB!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

:lol: Pro you're not one of those Mormon thingies are you?


----------



## Guest

bowhunter3 said:


> Dude you got to get over this Mormon issue you have. Most people on here are Mormons. Not everyone hates the religion get over it. And I promise you that is not why Utah fans hate BYU, most Utah fans are Mormons as well.


It makes me chuckle a little hearing this lecture from someone who lives in Vernal. :lol: I have lived in SLC for most of my adult life and I work up at the U so I interact with LOTS of Ute fans on a daily basis. Most of them are very decent people, and many of them are active and faithful Mormons (half of my Elders Quorum are Ute fans), and most of them do not *hate* BYU at all, they just love the Utes. But there *is* a large percentage of Ute fans who do HATE BYU and their hatred is primarily motivated by their hatred of the Church and Mormon culture. Some will not admit it, and some are openly frank about it. I have both types as co-workers and have had many discussions about this with them. I get along with most of them and they are respectful of me, and mean no offense, but they are also brutally honest about what they think of the Church and of Mormon culture and that is the #1 reason why they hate the Y so much. It is just one of the many facets of the BYU/Utah rivalry, and it has been for decades. Anyone who denies this is just ignorant.


----------



## GaryFish

See, I'm a hard core Cougar fan. I went to school there, and have been a fan. And I hate the utahutes football team and want them to lose every stinking game. I'm torn now because I sort of want them to be good because it will be better for the conference, and I recognize them when they play good. I am a fan of college football, and as such, I respect what they are doing this year. But I still hate them and want them to lose. Consider me conflicted.

That said, I have nothing but respect for the University of Utah as a place of higher learning. They have many outstanding programs for their students and for our community as a whole. I can like the school and hate the football team. I love when the utahutes lose games. And I also love the quality of health care I can get because of the outstanding medical school there. If any of that makes sense.

BTW - Coach Whit did an outstanding job of representing his school yesterday in the whirlwind ESPN tour. Good for him and for the press he is generating for the program. Yes, it helps the utahutes, which pains me. But it is also good for the Mountain West Conference. And the MWC can use all the help it can get.


----------



## bowhunter3

WeakenedWarrior said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude you got to get over this Mormon issue you have. Most people on here are Mormons. Not everyone hates the religion get over it. And I promise you that is not why Utah fans hate BYU, most Utah fans are Mormons as well.
> 
> 
> 
> *It makes me chuckle a little hearing this lecture from someone who lives in Vernal. * :lol: I have lived in SLC for most of my adult life and I work up at the U so I interact with LOTS of Ute fans on a daily basis. Most of them are very decent people, and many of them are active and faithful Mormons (half of my Elders Quorum are Ute fans), and most of them do not *hate* BYU at all, they just love the Utes. But there *is* a large percentage of Ute fans who do HATE BYU and their hatred is primarily motivated by their hatred of the Church and Mormon culture. Some will not admit it, and some are openly frank about it. I have both types as co-workers and have had many discussions about this with them. I get along with most of them and they are respectful of me, and mean no offense, but they are also brutally honest about what they think of the Church and of Mormon culture and that is the #1 reason why they hate the Y so much. It is just one of the many facets of the BYU/Utah rivalry, and it has been for decades. Anyone who denies this is just ignorant.
Click to expand...

What does living in Vernal have to do with anything? My dad graduated from Utah, he had a baseball scholarship to the Y, hated the culture there and went to the U and that is how I became such a big U fan, and huge Y hater. Living in Vernal has nothing to do with anything, I am not from Vernal, just where my job took me.


----------



## Guest

What I meant by that is those of us who live here in the SL valley probably have the most interaction with Ute fans since that is where the highest concentration of them are, so it is amusing to have someone from outside that area try to educate us on what Ute fans are like. I know what they are like because I associate with them on a daily basis. And for the record, I respect and admire the U very much. As I stated, I am actually employed by the U and I think it is a fine institution that all Utahns should be proud of. BYU is also a fine institution and it is part of my heritage. My grandfather, who stormed the beaches of Normandy on D-day, and who I am named after, was a professor of Physics there his whole career. And my great-grandfather was a professor of Chemistry (the Joseph K. Nicholes Chemistry Building is named after him). That is where my parents meet, and it is where I meet my wife. I grew up in Provo during the glory years of the Lavell era and BYU football was a big part of my childhood. I have so many fond memories of the stadium, coaches, players and the fans. So I am very sorry you and your father, and so many others like you, hate my culture so much, but you are certainly entitled to your opinions.


----------



## coyoteslayer

This year will be one of the best holy wars and Treetard will get his head shaved after the game by a drunk Fixed Blade.


----------



## bowhunter3

WeakenedWarrior said:


> What I meant by that is those of us who live here in the SL valley probably have the most interaction with Ute fans since that is where the highest concentration of them are, so it is amusing to have someone from outside that area try to educate us on what Ute fans are like. I know what they are like because I associate with them on a daily basis. And for the record, I respect and admire the U very much. As I stated, I am actually employed by the U and I think it is a fine institution that all Utahns should be proud of. BYU is also a fine institution and it is part of my heritage. My grandfather, who stormed the beaches of Normandy on D-day, and who I am named after, was a professor of Physics there his whole career. And my great-grandfather was a professor of Chemistry (the Joseph K. Nicholes Chemistry Building is named after him). That is where my parents meet, and it is where I meet my wife. I grew up in Provo during the glory years of the Lavell era and BYU football was a big part of my childhood. I have so many fond memories of the stadium, coaches, players and the fans. So I am very sorry you and your father, and so many others like you, hate my culture so much, but you are certainly entitled to your opinions.


I grew up in the SL valley, went to Taylorsville High so I think I have a clue as to what goes on. I don't hate your culture I have no Idea what it is, if you are talking about the mormon religion you are way off. :roll:


----------



## bowhunter3

WeakenedWarrior said:


> What I meant by that is those of us who live here in the SL valley probably have the most interaction with Ute fans since that is where the highest concentration of them are, so it is amusing to have someone from outside that area try to educate us on what Ute fans are like. I know what they are like because I associate with them on a daily basis. And for the record, I respect and admire the U very much. As I stated, I am actually employed by the U and I think it is a fine institution that all Utahns should be proud of. BYU is also a fine institution and it is part of my heritage. My grandfather, who stormed the beaches of Normandy on D-day, and who I am named after, was a professor of Physics there his whole career. And my great-grandfather was a professor of Chemistry (the Joseph K. Nicholes Chemistry Building is named after him). That is where my parents meet, and it is where I meet my wife. I grew up in Provo during the glory years of the Lavell era and BYU football was a big part of my childhood. I have so many fond memories of the stadium, coaches, players and the fans. *So I am very sorry you and your father, and so many others like you, hate my culture so much, *but you are certainly entitled to your opinions.


Love how you try to make that statement into me saying I hate YOUR culture. What was meant by that is he did not like how they treated you over there, how you don't have free choice like they like to preach. How they try and micro manage your life over there instead of letting you live. I have talked to several of my friends who made the mistake of going there :mrgreen: and they all have said similar things. Let me repeat, I don't hate the Mormon religion, but I do hate BYU. How clear can I be, do you still want to bring this stupid crap up again. Does a Texas fan have to have reasons to hate Oklahoma? I really doubt it.


----------



## proutdoors

bowhunter3 said:


> What does living in Vernal have to do with anything? My dad graduated from Utah, he had a baseball scholarship to the Y, *hated the culture there *and went to the U and that is how I became such a big U fan, and huge Y hater. Living in Vernal has nothing to do with anything, I am not from Vernal, just where my job took me.





bowhunter3 said:


> Love how you try to make that statement into me saying I hate YOUR culture. What was meant by that is he did not like how they treated you over there, how you don't have free choice like they like to preach. How they try and micro manage your life over there instead of letting you live. I have talked to several of my friends who made the mistake of going there :mrgreen: and they all have said similar things. Let me repeat, I don't hate the Mormon religion, but I do hate BYU. How clear can I be, do you still want to bring this stupid crap up again. Does a Texas fan have to have reasons to hate Oklahoma? I really doubt it.


I would say the "culture" at BYU *IS * the Mormon "culture"! :shock: :?


----------



## bowhunter3

proutdoors said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does living in Vernal have to do with anything? My dad graduated from Utah, he had a baseball scholarship to the Y, *hated the culture there *and went to the U and that is how I became such a big U fan, and huge Y hater. Living in Vernal has nothing to do with anything, I am not from Vernal, just where my job took me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love how you try to make that statement into me saying I hate YOUR culture. What was meant by that is he did not like how they treated you over there, how you don't have free choice like they like to preach. How they try and micro manage your life over there instead of letting you live. I have talked to several of my friends who made the mistake of going there :mrgreen: and they all have said similar things. Let me repeat, I don't hate the Mormon religion, but I do hate BYU. How clear can I be, do you still want to bring this stupid crap up again. Does a Texas fan have to have reasons to hate Oklahoma? I really doubt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would say the "culture" at BYU *IS * the Mormon "culture"! :shock: :?
Click to expand...

No not really, because the mormon religion preaches free will, they want you to live your life the right way, but you choose how to do it. That is not the case at the Y, you are told how to live your life and you have rules that try and make you live that way, unless you are a student athlete of course.


----------



## bowhunter3

Pro, do you just like to hear yourself talk. You sound a lot like your buddy Wy2Ut :lol:


----------



## jahan

bowhunter3 said:


> Pro, do you just like to hear yourself talk. You sound a lot like your buddy Wy2Ut :lol:


What do you think, he has over 5000 posts! :shock: :lol:


----------



## stick_man

Pro, I have to respectfully disagree with you. I don't believe the culture at BYU is the mormon culture. There are many differences. I would say the BYU culture is heavily INFLUENCED by the church, and they try to have the same standards etc. of the church, but from what I have seen, it is still far from the LDS culture.

BYU is a very good educational facility. Would I want to attend school there? It depends on which field of study I am going into. Did I attend there? Nope. Too many things I don't agree with. Do I HATE BYU? No. I am a fan of college sports. I ENJOY seeing the local teams enjoying their successes. Am I a BYU fan? Yes. Am I a UtahUtes fan? Yes. Do I want to see both win? Yes. It is good for the schools and the conference. Is it the end of the world when they lose? Nope. It IS just a game, after all.

The BYU culture is no more the LDS culture than the UtahUtes culture is the Utah culture. Both, because of their physical location, have been heavily influenced to the LDS church, but neither school's culture is the same as the LDS culture.


----------



## Nibble Nuts

bowhunter3 said:


> No not really, because the mormon religion preaches free will, they want you to live your life the right way, but you choose how to do it. That is not the case at the Y, you are told how to live your life and you have rules that try and make you live that way, unless you are a student athlete of course.


When I attended BYU I certainly didn't feel like their rules were too much. I never felt like they tried to control my life. In fact, I never felt more spiritually alive as when I attended BYU, and that is coming from me (who is prone to doing stupid things and has a real achilles heel for alcohol). Which rules made your dad and your buddies feel this way? Did they expect to go there and be able to drink beer and and have sex freely without any recourse? If so, I think they should have read the rules *before* they *agreed* to live by them. What aspects of BYU's rules/cultures were too unbearable? I am seriously wanting to know.


----------



## jahan

Nibble Nuts said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No not really, because the mormon religion preaches free will, they want you to live your life the right way, but you choose how to do it. That is not the case at the Y, you are told how to live your life and you have rules that try and make you live that way, unless you are a student athlete of course.
> 
> 
> 
> When I attended BYU I certainly didn't feel like their rules were too much. I never felt like they tried to control my life. In fact, I never felt more spiritually alive as when I attended BYU, and that is coming from me (who is prone to doing stupid things and has a real achilles heel for alcohol). Which rules made your dad and your buddies feel this way? Did they expect to go there and be able to drink beer and and have sex freely without any recourse? If so, I think they should have read the rules *before* they *agreed* to live by them. What aspects of BYU's rules/cultures were too unbearable? I am seriously wanting to know.
Click to expand...

I will tell you why I didn't go, they were going to make me cut my mullet off and I told them they were off their rocker if they though I was going to cut my prized mullet off. Plus they wouldn't let me wear my sleeveless shirts. :lol: 8)


----------



## Nibble Nuts

jahan said:


> I will tell you why I didn't go, they were going to make me cut my mullet off and I told them they were off their rocker if they though I was going to cut my prized mullet off. Plus they wouldn't let me wear my sleeveless shirts. :lol: 8)


Come on Jahan, we all know the real reason is because they wouldn't let you have sheep in your dorm room. :mrgreen:


----------



## jahan

Nibble Nuts said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will tell you why I didn't go, they were going to make me cut my mullet off and I told them they were off their rocker if they though I was going to cut my prized mullet off. Plus they wouldn't let me wear my sleeveless shirts. :lol: 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Jahan, we all know the real reason is because they wouldn't let you have sheep in your dorm room. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

I didn't know that, good thing I didn't go that could have been embarrassing. :wink: :lol:


----------



## bowhunter3

jahan said:


> Nibble Nuts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No not really, because the mormon religion preaches free will, they want you to live your life the right way, but you choose how to do it. That is not the case at the Y, you are told how to live your life and you have rules that try and make you live that way, unless you are a student athlete of course.
> 
> 
> 
> When I attended BYU I certainly didn't feel like their rules were too much. I never felt like they tried to control my life. In fact, I never felt more spiritually alive as when I attended BYU, and that is coming from me (who is prone to doing stupid things and has a real achilles heel for alcohol). Which rules made your dad and your buddies feel this way? Did they expect to go there and be able to drink beer and and have sex freely without any recourse? If so, I think they should have read the rules *before* they *agreed* to live by them. What aspects of BYU's rules/cultures were too unbearable? I am seriously wanting to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I will tell you why I didn't go, they were going to make me cut my mullet off and I told them they were off their rocker if they though I was going to cut my prized mullet off. Plus they wouldn't let me wear my sleeveless shirts*. :lol: 8)
Click to expand...

Thats funny, 
As I have stated before if you would learn to read, I guess they didn't teach that at BYU, he actually is a good mormon, in the bishoprick. I chose the other path. Had nothing to do with sex, or beer or any of that crap it was about micro managing your life.


----------



## GaryFish

I don't know. I spent about 7 years at BYU - five for me, and two more while my wife finished her degree. Never at any time did I feel like BYU micro-managed my life. In fact, I feel that in the world of academics, I had far more academic freedom to discuss things in multiple contexts that would not be accepted at state schools. I guess we each have our own experiences and how we perceive things.


----------



## HighNDry

Someone tried to micro-manage my life once and I just said, "NO." Just put the big boy briefs on and live your life.


----------



## jahan

HighNDry said:


> Someone tried to micro-manage my life once and I just said, "NO." Just put the big boy briefs on and live your life.


I was wondering where you have been, but then it just donned on me it is Jazz season. :lol: You make it interesting. :lol:


----------

